# Über Fritzbox und 1&1 weiterleitung zu Voicecheap mit Auslandsanruf



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab im Internet gelesen das es möglich ist über die Fritzbox und einem Voip Anschluss von 1&1 sich auf Voicecheap weiterleiten zu lassen um dann kostenlos ins Ausland telefonieren zu können.
Ich finde nur keine Anleitung dazu und so ganz raff ich das jetzt bezüglich autodidaktik auch nicht.
Gibt es hier vielleicht jemanden der das schon mal gemacht hat oder sonst nen Plan davon hat?

Über 1&1 meine Schwester in Australien anzurufen geht halt ganz schön in die Kohle und Skype finde ich nicht ganz so sexy. Son richtiges Telefon in der Hand zu haben ist da schon was feines  .

Viele Grüße

PS: Falls falsches Forum dann können die Admins den Beitrag gerne verschieben  .


----------



## Silver83 (8. März 2009)

Hallo,
Wie ich deinem Post entnehme habt ihr beide Inet.
Der einfachste weg um kostenlos zu telefonieren ist sich bei einem Voip Anbieter zu registrieren der für Netz interne Gespräche nichts verlangt.
Für Deutschland fällt mir da auf die schnelle nur sipgate ein.. musste mal googeln.
Wieviele Voip Accounts kannst du auf deiner FritzBox Anlegen? 
Typenbezeichnung der Box währe hier nicht schlecht, da ich Voip über ne Patton Box fahre und deine Box nicht kenne.

MFG
Silver


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. März 2009)

Hi,
ja wir haben beide I-Net aber ich denke nicht das meine Schwester einen Router besitzt mit dem man Voip einstellen kann. Sollte mal Fragen.
Wieviele ich einstellen kan weiß ich jetzt nicht genau aber ich kann auf jeden Fall noch welche hinzufügen.
Die Fritzbox die ich habe ist die 7270.
Ich hab bei Voicecheap inzwischen auch eine Anleitung gefunden wie man das einstellen muß. Nur bekomme ich von denen keine Antwort was mich den eine telefonnumer beidenen genau kostet. Die schreiben nur das es 1 Euro kosten würde aber nicht ob jeden Monat oder nur einmalig.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Silver83 (8. März 2009)

Hallo,
Ich kann dir zu Voipcheap leider keine Auskunft geben.
Jedoch würde ich an deiner stelle Sipgate verwenden, da es sehr einfach ist sipgate zu konfigurieren und diesse Accounts auf nahezu allen Endgeräten laufen.

Hier die links für Sipgate:

Tarif::  https://secure.sipgate.de/user/tariffs.php

Konfiguration nach registrierung:
https://secure.sipgate.de/user/configreader.php?show_conf=7270int


Bei Sipgate kostet die Nummer bei Basic nichts, das Telefonieren wird Prepaid abgerechnet ( solange du netzintern bleibst sollten hier keine kosten entstehen)

MFG
Silver


----------



## airliner (13. März 2009)

Als letzten Ausweg würde ich euch empfehlen Skype o.Ä. zu nutzen.
Übers I-Net verbunden kostet das ja nichts, egal wo beide Parteien sind.

Ansonsten weiß ich von Freenet z.B. gibt es Auslandsflatrates, die schon von vornherein im Festnetzflatratepreis inbegriffen sind (bei DSL Komplett).


----------

